# R100 2010 Schedule.



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm very excited to announce the 2010 schedule is almost finished and will be out sometime in Dec. If you have any questions please ask..


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

That's awesome I had a blast in Palmer last year and what a great club hopefully Pennsylvania will host one this year...


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm hoping the R100 returns to PA this year myself.

I had a blast in 2008 when it was here.

I have even contemplated registering my club to host the event, in order to bring it back to PA.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I have heard that we are having one here in Nebraska this year just outside of Lincoln.


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

we aren't gonna be stuck with you again this year are we?


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

How close to Georgia will it be this year?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

dull boy said:


> How close to Georgia will it be this year?


There's one in tampa Fl


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Are you still comiong to bass-n-bucks in Walbash IN?


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*R100*

How about some shoots out west, AZ, NM, etc? Thanks


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I am hearing there may be one in middle Tennessee!!! I sure hope so, they have a great range and are a great bunch of people, you won't be let down!!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm hoping the R100 returns to PA this year myself.
> 
> I had a blast in 2008 when it was here.
> 
> I have even contemplated registering my club to host the event, in order to bring it back to PA.


Would love to see it in Indiana. Originally from Johnstown, Ebensburg area.


----------



## cgarcia67 (Sep 30, 2009)

ILOVE3D said:


> How about some shoots out west, AZ, NM, etc? Thanks


I 2nd that need one in NM


----------



## dfd34 (Sep 8, 2008)

I am hoping they come back to Tyler, Texas.....


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I seen that Palmer, Mass is having it again..That was one heck of a club the members and people were so nice they would do anything to make you feel welcome I'm hoping for Pennsylvania but might travel to Mass again..


----------



## SCOTT CARTER (Dec 9, 2005)

How about one in monnesota


----------



## Chromie (Oct 7, 2009)

are you coming back to Missouri?


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

*.*



absolutecool said:


> I am hearing there may be one in middle Tennessee!!! I sure hope so, they have a great range and are a great bunch of people, you won't be let down!!


Just as long as its not on a ASA weekend.....


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Mike, thanks for the update hope to see ya back in Mass.:darkbeer:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

cd3d said:


> Just as long as its not on a ASA weekend.....


It won't be....there wouldn't be anyone left here to do anything, the whole gang shoots ASA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Maybe you guys could help me out..*



dull boy said:


> How close to Georgia will it be this year?


My name is Mike Iam the shoot manager for the r100, and Iam looking for archery clubs that have more then 70 acres that would like to host the r100 in these states.

Georgia
Tennessee
Illinois


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My name is Mike Iam the shoot manager for the r100, and Iam looking for archery clubs that have more then 70 acres that would like to host the r100 in these states.
> 
> Georgia
> Tennessee
> Illinois


I know you have talked to the guys in Sparta, Tn, I sure hope you can bring it there, lots of good shootin lanes and top notch guys too!!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> I know you have talked to the guys in Sparta, Tn, I sure hope you can bring it there, lots of good shootin lanes and top notch guys too!!


That would be outstanding! :darkbeer:


----------



## DernHumpus (Apr 28, 2009)

Will the targets be all shot up so badly you can't even score them, again?


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Good 3d range in Illinois is at Buena Vista Farms Inc. in Chapin,Illinois. Their web site is www.buenavistafarms.org they would probably do it.


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

*r100*

In AZ pls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

need one in montana!!


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

When will the schedule be relaesed??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*witch state was that??*



DernHumpus said:


> Will the targets be all shot up so badly you can't even score them, again?


I would like to know witch state that was? And not all the targets are like that but a few, its all about the shooters telling us so we can change them...... 
we have staff checking the targets during the day but its hard to cover 100 targets.

Thank you

Michael Pollard
R100 Manager


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can tell you it wasnt Palmer those guys were awesome they would run water out to us they were running centers out all day replacing them...They were top notch..Those guys are the nicest group I have meet at a shoot in a long time I would love to see a shoot in Pa but I would go to Palmer.Mass again in a heart beat.. Is Pa having one ?? also whens the new list of shoots coming to the web site ?? Thanks so much mike...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Those guys from TN never got back with me when they said they would.. and I havent heard from them since. Its probly has been about 3weeks.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Yes we are having a shoot in PA, and the schedule will be out soon.

Thank You 

Michael Pollard
r100 Shoot Manager


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

Will there be one in Duluth, MN this year? Thanks, we always have a blast at r100s.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Loved the one in Saginaw, MI! Going to hit there and Ohio this year also if you guys are going to be there!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes we are having a shoot in PA, and the schedule will be out soon.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> ...


Is it back at Greencastle this year. That place was awesome? We had a group of about 10 or so travel up for that about 3 years ago (last time they had it there).


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

What about Duluth, Minnesota?


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

I was told that Duluth is every other year so that would mean there would be one this year. I sure hope so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

daninmn said:


> I was told that Duluth is every other year so that would mean there would be one this year. I sure hope so.


Sorry but Duluth is not having an R100 this year, but in 2011.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

aww, man. Well, we like goin to Sparta, anyway. Might have to check out Iowa, too.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*Come West Young man*

Mike,

There are two places in NM AZ area that I think would be great for a R-100. The one in NM is in Ruidoso. They have a ski resort there that has Gobs of land and plenty of parking. Ride the Ski lift up and walk down shooting targets. The one in AZ is along the same theme at Sunrise, They have a big shoot there on the 4th of July but I am sure they would love to host another big shoot on another summer weekend. Both places are about 9000' in elevation and home of some monster Elk and deer. Write me if you need contacts.


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

Any chance of Palmer Ma. again? Was a great shoot. Great club hosting it too!


----------



## cbryant11 (Jun 13, 2006)

i agree az would be awsome


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

are you coming back to michigan?


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

what about ky?


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

Teddi it said above that there will be another shoot in Palmer! They put on one of the best shoots I've ever been to !
Great guys and great club too!
I'll definately be back there if possible!
Hoping to see one in Eastern Ny too,that would be awesome!


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

Shreveport, LA or West Monroe, LA needs one! The ASA Classic is in West Monroe, LA this year; they need to have a R100 there too!


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

Sure hope it comes to Ohio again.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

*R-100*

Would like to see you back in COLORADO


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Partial R100 Schedule*

Log onto Rinehart3dtargets.com and then click on r100 to view the new partial schedule for 2010. I would like to thank all the sponsors for supporting the r100 in the past and in the season of 2010!!! We still have a couple of more shoots that will join the schedule sometime in Jan. 

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm glad to see it back in PA this year.

Gonna have to mark June 5 and 6 on the calender.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

whitetail101 said:


> I'm glad to see it back in PA this year.
> 
> Gonna have to mark June 5 and 6 on the calender.


Yeah and not when there's a IBO tourney at the same time...I'm allready looking for a hotel allthough I live 1 1/2 hr away I wanna relax in the pool after a long day of shooting... but this time I cant shoot down the hotel hallway like last time and get yelled at..Oh well


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Mike, do you know anything about the R100 coming to Forest Lake , MN? I know the guys at the sportsmans club there were working on it, but I have not heard anything.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*pa shoot*

is the pa shoot at newmans town the last place it was at in pa couple years ago?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

mfr22 said:


> Hey Mike, do you know anything about the R100 coming to Forest Lake , MN? I know the guys at the sportsmans club there were working on it, but I have not heard anything.


I have no idea about Forest Lake. I will be back in Duluth, MN in the season of 2011.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Archerywarrior said:


> is the pa shoot at newmans town the last place it was at in pa couple years ago?


Yes sir thats where it will be held!

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir thats where it will be held!
> 
> Thank You
> 
> ...


Hey Mike can I get one of those orange hats I asked ya to buy one last year in Palmer but you said they were for the workers but was wondering if you might change your mind and let me buy one from ya this year in Pa ?? I really like the hat...Happy Holidays...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Bowjoe1972 said:


> Hey Mike can I get one of those orange hats I asked ya to buy one last year in Palmer but you said they were for the workers but was wondering if you might change your mind and let me buy one from ya this year in Pa ?? I really like the hat...Happy Holidays...


Im sure we can do something about that. I think I might change the colors of the hat for 2010. I also have a cool shirt design.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## NE1C_my_arrow (Apr 17, 2006)

Excellent, I see it's coming back to Sedalia this year again!

Missed it last year because of the weather, but I'm making plans to be there this year.

Can't wait to shoot it. :darkbeer:


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*What the?*

I cant get that page to come up and when I go to the Rinehart site all i get is the 2009 partial schedule. I guess I will try again later.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*2010 r100*

Sorry about that, I know it says 2009 but it is really 2010 schedule. For some reason it wont let me change it at the time.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## vtbow (Aug 24, 2006)

I just hope the guys at Palmer spread out the targets some, there were way to many doubles, and the lines were so long, there were people that even missed the novelty shoots at the end of the day Saturday, and they were on the course at 8am. This is just a suggestion and not a bash of there club!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

vtbow said:


> I just hope the guys at Palmer spread out the targets some, there were way to many doubles, and the lines were so long, there were people that even missed the novelty shoots at the end of the day Saturday, and they were on the course at 8am. This is just a suggestion and not a bash of there club!!!


You have to look at that in alot of diff ways, it was a first time club that has never held an event like that. When you get 500 shooters at a 3d shoot it all can go down hill when you have a group 0f 5 or bigger. There was only 1 side that had alot of doubles that was becuz we didnt have alot of land on that 1 side. There is alot of room for improvement.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## vtbow (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you for replying like I said I wasn't bashing the club, they did a great job there. I'm looking forward to being there again next June.


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

Im sure the guys in Palmer will have a nice course setup this year in fact I may find out when and if they need help clearing lanes. This will be another awsome shoot.

Mike dont forget the Elephant awsome target!!:darkbeer:


----------



## airbourn (May 21, 2008)

Do you have any ideas for Illinois locations yet.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well the TN spot is out....maybe next year!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

airbourn said:


> Do you have any ideas for Illinois locations yet.


I have a spot in channahon, IL, but its not a done deal yet.. most likely!

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

What is in it for the clubs? Do they make a percentage of the take in money let me know and ill talk to some local ranges

Mark


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

i liked the shoot in Missouri last year. it was a little muddy. well a lot muddy.


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Those guys from TN never got back with me when they said they would.. and I havent heard from them since. Its probly has been about 3weeks.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> ...


Well that stinks...


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i heard a rumor there might be one here in quebec. any truth to this or was the guy pulling my leg ?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Any clubs in VA show any interest in hosting??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

APAnTN said:


> What is in it for the clubs? Do they make a percentage of the take in money let me know and ill talk to some local ranges
> 
> Mark


The host of the R100 will receive 25% witch can be from 2500-5000 dollars and they make good money on concessions.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

jeronimo said:


> i heard a rumor there might be one here in quebec. any truth to this or was the guy pulling my leg ?


Nope he wasnt pulling your leg, I talk to him on the phone a couple of times to try to figure this out. It wont happen this year. At customs they want us to pay 10percent of whats on the truck to get in and that would be $30,000.00. We dont make that much to go over there. So next year hopefully with some help on the inside we can make this happen.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope you come back to Ohio. Me and my 2 son's and several friends have enjoyed it for the past 2 years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Bo Bob said:


> Any clubs in VA show any interest in hosting??


Yes sir, I just mad a phone call today 12-31-09 to a lady named crystal with Augusta archers in Staunton,VA. she will call me back next tue. I will let all know the same day.


Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Manager


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Mike, any word on if the shoot is set for Lawrenceburg Ky yet?? Love the R100 shoots and it would be awesome to have it held here at the Sportsman's Club!


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Texas*

WE SHOT ONE IN NORTH EAST TEXAS 


Way far from Anything

How about one closer to Houston or Austin?

Also we only hear about them late


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

HunterRidge said:


> Hey Mike, any word on if the shoot is set for Lawrenceburg Ky yet?? Love the R100 shoots and it would be awesome to have it held here at the Sportsman's Club!


I should know alot more about Lawrenceburg sometime around Jan 15-17. They are scheduled to have a club meeting on the 14th of Jan. I think its a done deal though.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

aggiegoddess said:


> WE SHOT ONE IN NORTH EAST TEXAS
> 
> 
> Way far from Anything
> ...


Well Im not sure where you live but I did schedule 1 in Roanoke, TX. It will be held at Cinnamon Creek Ranch. I dont think its very far from Dallas.

Thank You

Michael Pollard
R100 Shoot Manager


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

so wheres the schedule???


----------

